# tell me how to tune a mathews monster ( problems)



## deerfrenzy (Dec 9, 2007)

I keep getting a left tear ,I move rest left and rite. It makes no diferrense ..should I change the cables to have a yoke in it ,to be able to put twists in either side
Of the top cam .I even went to turning the pounds up and down ...I put quick spins on and that helped a lot but still spit tear at 10 yards 1 inch at 6 feet ..help help I need help .thanks


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like you may have too stiff of a spine.my brother has xlr8 monster he had to put his knock 3/8 high and we never paper tune we walk back 5 to 20 then shoot a broadhead and field point and move your rest opposite of the way your broadhead is hitting.too many variables in paper tune.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

It is a grip problem I see it al lot out of the mathews grip. You are putting too much pressure on the inside of your grip assuming your right handed. make sure you are not holding your fingers open at full draw but relax them softly shut but not gripping the bow. make sure your knuckles are close to a 45 degree angle to the bow. If these don't work go back to your normal grip and once you are at full draw just put a little extra pressure to push the front of your bow to the right ever so slightly and you will see that left tear go away through paper. Also remember to paper tune at multiple distances started at 5 to 6 feet back to about 10 yards. Once this is done your broadheads and fieldpoints will be very close with very little adjusting needed if any at all. Walkback tuning does you no good unless you have checked and double checked to make sure both your 1st and 2nd axis are set on your bow. If your level is off just a hair compared to your bow then you will end up untuning your bow instead of tuning it.


----------



## deerfrenzy (Dec 9, 2007)

U know what I did that and it worked .I even took the handle
Off and even had to put light pressure on the inside yet
When doing that it puts almost bullet holes


----------



## bear attack (Mar 2, 2010)

im having the same problem all my arrows are fishtailing its driving me nuts im ready to smash this thing


----------



## Brazos78 (Dec 11, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I shoot a 2014 MR8 set at 31" and I have the 70# limbs maxed out. This was my first bow and I never touched the original tune from the shop because it was shooting great and I didn't know enough about shooting a bow to have target panic yet.

I set up a Bear Cruzer G2 for my 11-year-old and got the tinkering bug, then went down the rabbit hole of insanity with mine. Sound familiar to anyone?


Anyway, I built a new set of arrows off of a 260 spine Easton bloodline with a 75 grain brass insert and a 100 grain head, currently three-fletched with Bohning heats. The arrows may be slightly overspined, but it shouldn't be enough to cause problems. 

Bareshaft tuning revealed that I had developed some bad habits with my grip. After getting to the point that the indian was shooting about as well as possible and the arrows were not to be faulted, I started running through the arrow rest. After a long process of frustration, I have the fletched shafts and bare shafts impacting together with no appreciable nock kick at 10, 20 and 30 yards and the fletched arrows just look really sexy in flight. Happy with that.

What I'm NOT happy with is that the rest is nowhere NEAR Mathews spec. The nock in the d-loop sits about 1/4" high to the shaft in the arrow rest and the arrow is visibly off of centershot. I hate that and it really engages my OCD. ATA length is dead on spec, but the brace height is about 1/8" too short. The string is getting fairly old, but not frayed. With the limbs maxed, it was originally a bit over 72#, now just a shade over 70#.

I'm wondering if my draw length is too short... Wondering if I need to have one limb backed off a bit... Wondering if I have just tuned the bow brilliantly to my shooting flaws... Wondering why this bow wants to fall back to the shooter at release... Wondering how much an old set of strings and cables can be blamed for... 
Wondering if I have the patience or the time to actually get my bow perfect...

Any input?


----------

